
Show HN: Sinja: RESTful, {json:api}-compliant web services in Sinatra - mwpmaybe
http://sinja-rb.org/
======
ezekg
Looks great. I find it funny that there seems to be a surge of these snazzy
JSON API libraries _right after_ I struggled through manually implementing the
spec for an API project.

